# Leo/pearl stingrays



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks to "m_class2g" for this nice pair of leo/pearl x pearl. Female has more of the leo traits and the male more of the pearl traits! Just check out the tails! Can't wait to see how these progress!


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice looking rays I bet they will turn out awesome looks like a promising mix nice patterns


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

*The progression.*

They are darkening and spots are whitening. I am starting to like the female even more. Can't wait to see if her spots turn white.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice looking


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow, those look amazing now!


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

OK Now Im Jealous !!!!!!!


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

Keri said:


> Wow, those look amazing now!


Thanks. I can't believe myself how they have changed in color so much!


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

The ugly ducklings aren't growing fast but they are still my favorites. Maybe I will get lucky and they will mature at a smaller size.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

yikes! those are gorgeous!


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks. Sure glad Mike decided to bring in rays as I have had 4 shipped from him already and they all turned out nice.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

mike is a great importer. always seems to find some wicked fish out there.


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

beN said:


> mike is a great importer. always seems to find some wicked fish out there.


I am so glad I don't have to deal with importers in the U.S. . You always take a gamble going over the other side of the fence and you don't know if your fish is going to come in dead,diseased or so skinny that there is no chance for recovery. Only imported once from the U.S. and I made sure it was a good vendor before I ordered. Bought myself 5 Armatus a couple years back from infinite aquatics. Too bad he isn't in business anymore as he had wicked prices and stock. Still not really any good vendors in Alberta and the ones that were or are here charge crazy prices. Always good deals on Kijiji though!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

beautiful! not many captive bred hybrids here in canada. just that one shipment from thailand last yr. even they have cut back breeding hybrids and marbles. they are now focusing on breeding pure black rays since that is where the money is! taiwan is the same. good to see them doing well under your care! how they look now, makes me wish i kept a few nice hybrids for myself!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd love to find some armatus, another true monster for sure


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

beN said:


> I'd love to find some armatus, another true monster for sure


Working on it!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

oh i can already see my wallet getting smaller again in months to come...lol


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

beN said:


> oh i can already see my wallet getting smaller again in months to come...lol


hahaha. its all good!!! you'll have some rare monsters to show for it!


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

Finally he faced forward.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

holy smokes, thats a keeper for sure! thanks for the pic!


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

For those who don't venture out of the B.C. aquaria site, here is an update. Crazy changes on these rays!


----------

